# UNEXO Ephedrine Info



## brigo (Nov 20, 2008)

Hi there,

Im just new to this forum so i hope i've posted in the correct place, my appologies if i havent!

Im brian, 20 from Glasgow, now the introductions done and dusted lets get down to business :laugh:

RIGHT! Im looking to lose weight, i plan on going to the gym but ive been told that using *UNEXO Ephedrine *in safe moderation will help me and give posative results

as im unsure about the stuff im abit warey of using it so i would greatly appreciate anyone who could post up any info in here for me

for example: is it safe?, when and how many should you take? how long should you take them for? and anything else which might be of useful information

Many regards,

Brian.


----------



## brownie (Jul 6, 2006)

mate you should have posted this in the steroid section,.. 

and to be honest most people are going to tell you there is no magic pill for loosing wieght.. diet and cardio is the only real answer..

sorry mate if this is not the answer you were looking, for but it's true..


----------



## strongasanox (Mar 14, 2008)

brigo said:


> Hi there,
> 
> Im just new to this forum so i hope i've posted in the correct place, my appologies if i havent!
> 
> ...


as far as ephedrine goes this can help aswell but diet and training is key:thumbup1:

why dont you look up on some of the low carb diets mate, i have had success with a straight forward keto diet, lost neary 2 stone(alot of water was lost at first) i did find it started to effect my workouts a bit towards the end but ive managed to keep the weight off with a well thought out diet which includes carbs, so if your looking 4 an effective pretty fast weight loss method, the keto diet might do u some good(remember what works 4 1 person doesnt always work 4 another)


----------



## Scud (Oct 6, 2008)

Carb cycling is also a good way........


----------



## Geo (Apr 3, 2007)

As said above diet and cardio is key here, i see this time and time again. There are loads of people at my gym who are trying to lose weight and they hammer themselfs doing cardio, every night. These people never seem to lose weight because there diet is CRAP.

Now here's me walkng at a steady pace for 30-45mins depending on my goals, to lose a little bit of weight if i decide im not looking at lean as i should be. All this is also me changing my diet completly.

DIET AND CARDIO IS KEY.....

Geo


----------



## brigo (Nov 20, 2008)

Cheers for the replys guys

I fully plan to eat properly and work out regularly i wasnt meaning it as in just take the pills and watch the fat fall off  ) No Pain no Gain i believe is the saying.... but aslong as the effies help the process thats all i was wondering, cheers!


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

how many days do u train and do u do any weight training?


----------



## brigo (Nov 20, 2008)

well as im just starting off, i plan to go 3 times a week, Monday, Wednesday and Friday - Or should i be changing this?

When im at the gym i try and vary it about abit, my first goal is to lose weight and get to an ideal target so im thinking cardio more than weights? stuff like Running, Rowing, Exercise Bike etc.. etc...

also- how long should i be in the gym for if going 3 days a week? i appreciate everyones diffrent and such but any advice?


----------



## LiftHeavy (Oct 12, 2008)

well at the minute i do 15mins on the rower then 45mins cross trainer then approx 30mins weights, try get yourself a good three day split so your not over training muscles. Diet is key


----------



## sedgy (Nov 29, 2010)

ive used them i lost a stone n half but i lost alot of size aswell i think they strip muscle aswell in my honest opinion


----------

